# contract forms on ebay



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I just found a couple people selling boilerplate plowing contract forms on ebay. I'd add a link but they never work.


----------



## DOGHOUSE (Oct 20, 2005)

Detroitdan,
I Just Saw What You Were Talking About. I Don't Know, But Maybe The $24.95 He Wants Might Be Worth A Look See. I Think I May Do It And Have My Brother Take A Look For Legalities.

Doghouse


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Save your money.

Here is a link to my 2005 Service Agreement. Page 3 is my "Service Guide" that I also send to people with the contract.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

$24 bucks ain't to bad...I may take a look at it also...


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

JPMAKO said:


> Save your money.
> 
> Here is a link to my 2005 Service Agreement. Page 3 is my "Service Guide" that I also send to people with the contract.


I'm just letting you know that your Contract looks FABULOUS! I Love it!


----------



## Jasonnau (Nov 5, 2005)

That is awesome. Did you have any legal advice in drawing that up? It makes mine look like child's play. I'm going to switch a few things around and utilize the basics of yours. Thanks a ton.


----------



## RTW5150 (Nov 17, 2005)

nherweck said:


> I'm just letting you know that your Contract looks FABULOUS! I Love it!


ditto!


----------



## arosewag (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a great contract. I'd love to use it if I can find some customers.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

JPMAKO said:


> Save your money.
> 
> Here is a link to my 2005 Service Agreement. Page 3 is my "Service Guide" that I also send to people with the contract.


Fantastic contract! Very well written and professional.


----------

